# I need help coming up with names for a tanning/nail salon.



## ~Angela~ (May 16, 2010)

So I have a business plan due in a class and I decided I was going to use a Tanning/Nail Salon type business... trendy and boutique-ie. Hopefully a little more high-end. A little chic.... maybe some posh thrown in there LOL I really could use your help with coming up with a name though




Thanks!

I thought "At your finger tips" was cute... but I guess there's a business "identity" problem because it may only indicate one type of service...

Polished and Bronze.... ahhh... it just came to me... not thrilled with it. But I wanted to let you know the track I was taking. But it doesn't have to be as specific, I'd be happy to hear.... "blue moon" or something too, anything really. Thanks again


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 16, 2010)

ooh i did a project like tthis in Cosmotology school We had to draw a huge salon On poster paper &amp; write up salon prices etc. I still have mine its so nice (I had my B.D draw it for me) It came out so gorgeous I called mine _*Illusions *_ He drew mirrors all around and a huge picture of me hanging above the receptionist desk on the entrance wall lol, with wood floors &amp; a makeup room!!

I actually like the name Polished &amp; Bronzed its cute &amp; doesnt give the confusion of just a nail place


----------



## Karren (May 16, 2010)

The Bronze Age - Nail and Tanning Boutique..


----------



## ~Angela~ (May 16, 2010)

MAN! I can always count on you guys! I love my MuT family



Illusions sounds so mysterious LOL I wish I could see that dang project





Karren... well you already knew you were a genius!



Well... then there is that whole Sid thing ha ha ha ha I'm just kidding! I do like it though... let me write it down!


----------



## ~Angela~ (May 16, 2010)

Man 25 hits and only Karren and Monet come on ladies help me out!


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 16, 2010)

Falsies and Frenchies


----------



## Bec688 (May 16, 2010)

Oooh I like Karrens suggestion, that's cute! You need to make sure it's catchy, simple and easy to remember. The spa I work at changed it's business name just over a year ago and no one can remember the new name, and we have a lot of people calling up, thinking they've got the wrong place and you have to quickly grab them before they hang up! I know this isn't for a real salon, but keep that in mind, a good business name comes from good business planning.


----------



## Lucy (May 16, 2010)

tips and tans? LOL


----------



## Anna (May 16, 2010)

defined lines? lines as in the french tip line/not having tan lines...i dont know...


----------



## esha (May 16, 2010)

Mani-cured lol


----------



## HairEgo (May 16, 2010)

Golden Tan and Polish Lounge?

Golden Tan and Lacquer Lounge?


----------



## Bec688 (May 17, 2010)

Gloss and Glow? lol


----------



## equus18 (May 17, 2010)

I know this is a bad suggestion but I'm going to post it anyway...Top Coats. Think of a spray tan as a top coat to your body LOL


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 17, 2010)

Lights and Lacquer


----------



## jodevizes (May 17, 2010)

Fingers and Sunz yeah a bit lame but I am trying.


----------



## Karren (May 17, 2010)

Bright Reflections Nail and Tanning Retreat...

Solar Winds....

Fancy That....

Sunny Digits....

Sunshine of your Life.. Lol.

I always won the United Way Poster contests! Lol.


----------



## ~Angela~ (May 18, 2010)

Thanks a whole bunch! You guys are so awesome... Love'n the names! Love the word lacquer for some reason too LOL So many to choose from hmmm... Let me write some down and get back to you... c'mon ladies I need more! Wow this is fun ha ha ha


----------



## HisBunny (May 18, 2010)

Tanfastic Nails!


----------



## equus18 (May 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *HisBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Tanfastic Nails! Great one!


----------



## ~Angela~ (May 18, 2010)

Ha ha ha ha! That is a good one! Tan-fastic ha ha ha! Still laughing! Aren't you the clever one


----------



## taragirlie21 (May 20, 2010)

I love the ideas already here! I just had "tan-i-licious" lol, tan-fastic is great! polished and bronzed is good too.


----------



## TiffanyAnne (May 22, 2010)

I'd call mine Sun Bunnies lol


----------



## KGW (May 22, 2010)

1. Tan to Toes....with a tag line of "your head to toe beauty spa" or "we pamper you from head to toe"

2. Bask in Beauty

3. Sun-cure Salon

4. Luminous Lacquer

5. Polished Perfection

6. Polished Parts...lol


----------



## Lucy (May 22, 2010)

KGW.. polished parts? LMAO!


----------



## kaelamorris (Sep 23, 2012)

polished radiance.

sun glazed.

sweet cheeks.


----------

